# A way to figure how many cords



## dylanM (May 25, 2010)

Is there a way to figure how many cords of wood you can get from a standing tree?

At 4 foot from the bottom the base of the tree is 19ft 2 inches.
The trunk is 79 foot long .

The top of the trunk is 14 foot 3 inches around.

Thanks


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

That tree is about 6' in diameter ( 19'2"/pi ). Seems a shame to put it in firewood unless it's a really lousy tree.

And you're saying 79' up the truck, the circumference is STILL 14'3" ??? That puts the diameter around 4 1/2' at that point.

Very unusual tree......and a HECK of a tree. What species is it ?

Since it only decreases 2' in diameter in 79', and I'd call it 5' diameter average. Then use the volume of a cylinder (Pi*D*H).....3.14 x 5 x79 = 1240 cubic feet of wood. Cord is 128 cuft...so JUST the main trunk would yield about 10 cords....I'd guess the limbs and remainder above the 79' mark would yield another 8-10 cords.

My final guess would be something in the neighborhood of 20 cords for the entire tree.


----------



## dylanM (May 25, 2010)

Some type of oak. I know its not red oak because that is what we cut up today.

The 97 yr old man who owns the woods says he remembers when he was a little kid the top of this tree came down in a storm. They cut the downed top up & left the rest of this tree to grow as it was still alive.

There are only 4 partial branches on this tree near the top. The tree has been dead a couple of years & he wants it out of his woods so we dropped it.


----------

